# Sapphire Shepherds MT



## Jeri36 (Jan 17, 2016)

Does anyone have any feedback, positive or negative, about Sapphire Shepherds in Montana? I am looking for an active companion.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a dog from Ramona!
Almost 8 years ago, we flew to Montana, rented a van and drove our pup home 1500 miles!

Ramona is a great, knowledgeable lady. Showed us around her farm, met all her dogs and even helped a little with temperament testing the pups!

Our pups Dam was bred in Czechoslovakia and whelped in Montana with Ramona, so he wasn't a pup from her current dogs. He's a great dog! Jet Ski's, Frizbee, Dock Dives, Agility, Tracking.....anything you ask him to do, he tries with gusto! LOL

Kaimeju (her/his page: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/82250-kaimeju.html) got a pup from Ramona last year (from her current dogs) so you might try contacting her/him. And someone else got a pup about 2 years ago = their page http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/43421-tbarrios333.html 

The town is EXTREMELY small! No big hotels, but clean.

Moms


----------



## Jeri36 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you for your feed back  How is your dog energy-wise, socially, and with other dogs/people? I will reach out Kaimeju as well  Ramona seems to be an excellent breeder


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

You are very welcome!

He's a "mover and a shaker" LOL but settles very nicely in the house. 

He is very active and will stare or bark at us to go out and play, but if we give the "go lay down" phrase.....he will. 

He's excitable (barks) when we get to a location and he knows he's getting out of the car. But if I pull in to the grocery store.....no reaction!

He's indifferent to strangers, but will let anyone pet him. 
Now, that indifference changes IF that stranger is given his ChuckIt Frisbee (our boys drug of choice...LOL) to play with him!

Loves children! If we are somewhere and he hears a kid laugh or scream, his attention goes to that direction and he must visit with them, if parents allow it.

Indifferent to other dogs, unless they really get in his face, then he lets them know it's NOT ok!

He has as a HUGE personality and we adore him!

Hope that helps!
Just explain *in detail *what you want in a dog and I'm sure Ramona can match you!

Good luck!
Moms


----------



## Troy Bramigk (Nov 1, 2019)

We're looking into breeders and wondering about Sapphire Shepherds, any feedback would be awesome.


----------

